

Facebook Just Changed Your Email Without Asking - arrowgunz
http://gizmodo.com/5921085/facebook-just-changed-your-email-without-asking++heres-how-to-fix-it

======
ColinWright
Earlier discussion, from two days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4151433>

Here's some discussion and a link describing how to fix it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157589>

